# How to find a male dog to breed with my female



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I have an 8 year old female half Karelian Bear Dog and half Siberian Husky. She is the last pet my husband and I had together before he died, and I would like to breed her with a Karelian to have one of her puppies. How can I find someone with that particular kind of dog to breed with mine? Are their websites? In Alaska, Karelians are popular, but I'm in Virginia at the moment and even the vets here have never heard of a Karelian Bear Dog. She is a wonderful dog and always brings back great memories of my late husband, so I want to have one of her puppies rather than just buying another dog after she passes. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Check out the AKC's website. Looks like there are a few breeders of Karelian Bear Dogs.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you. I found a few that look hopeful. Thanks!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Puppyfind is a good site to find breeders in your area.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You really need to do this **SOON** as she is a little old to be having puppies.

Mon


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I always found it was never a problem finding a male dog to breed a female.....if anything, the opposite.....unless you're being picky as to the daddy.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I wouldn't necessarily breed a mutt. Makes it harder to place the resulting offspring. With that said, I'm surprised she hasn't developed pyometra or breast cancer being intact that long without pups.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not trying to breed her to make money off her pups. My family and I love her, and love the Karelian Bear Dog traits. If I were going to buy a dog, it would be a Karelian, but, as I said in my op, she's the last animal my late husband and I had together before he died, and I would very much like to have one of her puppies. I don't want to breed her with just any dog. I want a Karelian. Despite being half Siberian Husky, she looks like a registered Karelian. That part doesn't matter to me, though. The people I got her from raised Husky's and Karelians, and made a pretty penny off that mixed litter. But I want one of her pups for sentimental reasons. Regarding cancer, lots of things make dogs, and people more prone to cancer, and lots of things minimize the risk of disease. She's very, very healthy.


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 11, 2019)

An 8 year old ***** having her first litter will be considered high risk. Have you discussed this with your vet? You do know that her puppy will never replace her, nor can you be sure that it will have a similar personality. I would really just find another Karelian puppy instead of risking her life trying to have a first litter of puppies at 8 years old. 



akhomesteader said:


> The people I got her from raised Husky's and Karelians, and made a pretty penny off that mixed litter.


The family from whom you got her was in Alaska and up there that mixed breed litter may have been easy to sell or place. Now you are in Virginia and I would advise you to check out the availability of homes for puppies, in particular Karelians and/or mixed breed pups. If they are unknown in Virginia you might not be able to find homes for the puppies.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I would suggest, due to her age....

Find a Karelian pup that you like...SHE will give it manners, teach it, mother it. Train it to be someone she could live with. (and you!) In the meantime, you will have a connection to the local Karelian people and can check out their male dogs.

Then see if you can find the dog you want to breed her to. As mentioned, it will be a high risk pregnancy due to her age, and the fact she hasn't whelped before. (I assume she hasn't) Seen enough pups lost along with their mothers that I know healthy NOW doesn't mean no problems.

If the pregnancy goes fine, no problem, the puppies will have a loving aunt AND a mother. If the worst happens, you will have a pup she trained, which WILL be quite a bit like her.

Its funny, but when you have adult dogs already in the house, any new pups added will be trained, by the adults, to pay attention to the rules, habits, likes, dislikes of the current residents, both human and dog. 

Mon


----------

